# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  مدرس خصوصي

## أم أحمد2002

السلام عليكم


خواتي انا ابا او مدرسه خصوصي

كل المواد حق ولدي وهو طالب الصف رابع ابتدائي وياليت يكون في البيت 

مشكورين مقدماً

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي * *
*




* اللهم علّمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بِمَا علّمتنا وزدنا علْمًا يا رب العالمين*

----------


## سهر الامارات

سبَحآن اللّـہ وَبِحَمْدِه سُبْحَآن اللّـہ الْعَظِيْم

----------


## أم أحمد2002

سبَحآن اللّـہ وَبِحَمْدِه سُبْحَآن اللّـہ الْعَظِيْم

----------


## بنت تونس

انت في اي امارة ممكن اساعدك

----------


## أم عبيد 1

أبا رقم مدرسة خصوصية شاطرة للمرحلة الاعدادية فى أبوظبي ساعدوني لوسمحتوا

----------


## naglaa ahmed

أختي انتي في أي امارة

----------


## fol

اختي باي اماره؟؟؟؟

----------


## anwar altai

السلام عليكم. انا مدرسة خصوصي. للمرحلة الابتدائية جميع المواد .في دبي. في منطة الممزر او الاماكن القريبة 
طبعا افضل التدريس في بيتي

----------


## nesma.wahab

حبيبتى لو انتى فى الشارقه انا عندى مدرس كويس كتييييييييييير راسلينى وعرفينى انتى فى اى اماره

----------


## naggwa

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## تسنيم2

بالتوفيق

----------


## شوك و ورد

غاليتي انا مدرسه خاصه وبيتي في المصفح صوب محمد بن زايد واستقبل الطلاب فبيتي واقدر استقبل ولدج ان شاء الله فديتج لو مهمته بالموضوع ردي علي عالخاص

----------


## Ranome

ارقام مدرسات مرحله ابتدائيه في العين

----------


## مدرسة مصرية

معلمة رياضيات بالمراحل الابتدائية بالبيت عندى بمنطقة الحيلية بالشامخة.للتواصل ع الخاص. بالتوفيق

----------


## ربنا يوفقني

ماعرفنا باي امارة انتي انا مدرسة للابتدائي في الشوامخ وادرس في بيتي.

----------


## بنت المسافر

السلام عليكم ؛. 
لو سمحتوا آبغي مدرسه او مدرس خصوصي لمنهج أمريكي 

آرجو الرد في اسرع وقت (ضروري)

----------


## Diana Sy

> السلام عليكم ؛. 
> لو سمحتوا آبغي مدرسه او مدرس خصوصي لمنهج أمريكي 
> 
> آرجو الرد في اسرع وقت (ضروري)


اختي طرشتلج علخاص

----------


## ام القلوب

حبيبيتي هذا رقم مدرسة فلطسينية في العين خبرة طويلة في التدريس داخل مدارس الدولة

----------


## وناس

مدرسة خصوصية لجميع المواد باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية خبرة بمناهج الدولة ومستعدة لإعداد المشاريع العلمية والتقارير والبحوث والمجسمات واللوحات وعروض البوربوينت لطلبة وطالبات المدارس والجامعات والقيام بأعمال الترجمة والأنشطة الجامعية مثل الواجبات والملخصات والتقارير والمهمات والأبحاث على أعلى مستوى من الدقة والشمولية بأسعار معقولة ووقت مناسب وغيرها

----------


## اموووووووولة

مدرسة لجميع المواد بابوظبي ومدينة محمد بن زايد بسعر مناسب

----------


## مى حسن

انا بعجمان

----------


## ام زايد21

التواصل بالارقام عالخاص فقط تجنبا للحذف

----------


## بسمة احمد

هذا رقم معلمة وايد زينة ما شاء الله عليها 0554361869

----------


## رومنسية 84

عزيزتي جوفي جريدة الوسيط وايد يحطون أرقامهم

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

> مدرسة خصوصية لجميع المواد باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية خبرة بمناهج الدولة ومستعدة لإعداد المشاريع العلمية والتقارير والبحوث والمجسمات واللوحات وعروض البوربوينت لطلبة وطالبات المدارس والجامعات والقيام بأعمال الترجمة والأنشطة الجامعية مثل الواجبات والملخصات والتقارير والمهمات والأبحاث على أعلى مستوى من الدقة والشمولية بأسعار معقولة ووقت مناسب وغيرها


اختي عندي طالبه لصف الثالث ابتدائي في الفلاح الجديد وابا ادرس من الأحد للاربعاء بكم ؟؟ أرجو مرسلة عبر الخاص

----------


## Jawharah

أعرف مدرسة زينة بأبو ظبي طرشتلج علخاص أختي
معلمات شطورات بالشارقة والعين الي تبا أطرشلها الرقم
بالتوفيق حبيباتي

----------


## أم زمرده

عندي لج مدرس، بس بأي إمارة وأي منطقة أختي تواصلي معايه على الخاص علشان أعطيج الرقم والله يوفقج

----------


## أم زمرده

أختي بعثت لج على الخاص

----------


## هادئة الروح

سلام عليكم رقم مدرس ممتاز حاصل علي ماجستير ان شاء الله يفيدكم 0553329620

----------


## هادئة الروح

سلام عليكم رقم مدرس ممتاز حاصل علي ماجستير ان شاء الله يفيدكم 0553329620

----------


## هادئة الروح

اختي معلم ممتاز 0553329620

----------


## هادئة الروح

اختي رقم معلم يدرس الاولاد 0553329620 ممتاز

----------


## هادئة الروح

رقم معلم 0553329620

----------


## ام يوسف 82

لو اتحبي مدرسه 
في وحده ما شاء الله عليها وتروح البيت تعطي دروس وما شاء الله كل الاولاد اللي ادرسهم متفوقين ازا حابه بعطيكي رقمها وكلميها

----------

